

Chinese Artist Ai Weiwei detained. Here is his TED film - skbohra123
http://blog.ted.com/2011/04/04/ai-weiwei-detained-here-is-his-ted-film/

======
theLearningChan
This is a call to ycombinator and programmers to get involved and to help
change china.

